# Sticky  FFL Scoring



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Any fighters from the following organizations are eligible to receive points. UFC and Bellator.

If your fighter is on the card: +5 points
If your fighter is in a title fight: +6 points
If your fighter wins said title fight: +2 points
If your fighter is involved in the Main Event (LAST FIGHT of the event): +3 points (regardless of win / loss)

If your fighter wins in 1st round: +8 points
If your fighter wins in 2nd round: +6 points
If your fighter wins in 3rd round: +5 points
If your fighter wins in 4th round: +4 points
If your fighter wins in 5th round: +3 points

- via KO: +6 point bonus
- via TKO: +5 point bonus
- via Sub: +5 point bonus

If your fighter wins by Unanimous Decision: +3 points
If your fighter wins by Majority Decision: +2 points
If your fighter wins by Split Decision: +1 points

If your fighter loses a fight: -3 points
If your fighter is Disqualified: -4 points
If your fighter is involved in a Draw: +1 point value

*New to this season!*

*Fighter Predictions:* You have the opportunity to predict how your fighter will win their fight. You will receive 2 points for picking the winning fighter. You will receive 2 extra points for a correct round and 2 extra points for a correct type of finish. (Submission, TKO, KO). The same goes for decisions. 2 extra points for guessing a decision, and 2 extra for guessing which type of decision. (Split, Unanimous, etc...)

*You may also pick against your fighter using the system above.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

What if you think you fighter will lose?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will change the wording. But yeah, you can pick against your fighter as well using the same system.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The new addition is pretty awesome.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The new addition is pretty awesome.


I thought it would be a neat idea. Trying to make people more involved with the league and their team rather than just drafting 5 fighters and then that was it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I'd say in the non premium members FFL you could have a winner who hasnt logged on since he made it. This gets people more involved, and although it doesnt give a whole lot of points it definently adds enough to steal yourself a point or two.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I like the new addition. 

I know we can't do it this year because we already started, but maybe next year add some kind of incentive for getting picks in quickly. If your pick is in within 10 or 15 minutes of the last pick you get a point.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Term said:


> I like the new addition.
> 
> I know we can't do it this year because we already started, but maybe next year add some kind of incentive for getting picks in quickly. If your pick is in within 10 or 15 minutes of the last pick you get a point.


We are always trying to expedite the draft,but unfortunately the time zones really do play a huge part in why it takes so long. Your idea isn't a bad one, but it would be somewhat unfair to people who's picks come up in the middle of the night where they are.the only way around it would be to require every person to submit a list.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> We are always trying to expedite the draft,but unfortunately the time zones really do play a huge part in why it takes so long. Your idea isn't a bad one, but it would be somewhat unfair to people who's picks come up in the middle of the night where they are.the only way around it would be to require every person to submit a list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


Well this doesn't penalize you for not getting your picks in quickly. You can just pick up an extra few points if you do.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I am fond of the new addition.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If it was up to me a list would be a requirement for the FFL. The draft annoys me every year because its so simple yet everyone thinks they have some secret formula that everyone is out to steel. There is no excuse to not have a list this entire process should take no more than 48-72 hours. I don't think you should reward people for getting picks in early I think if you get skipped once you should be out unless its an instance were somebody sent a list and had nobody left on it. There are 20 people in here even if everybody took 3 hours a pick on average that is 60 hours per round or 300hours to get through the draft. Over 10 days. Its not fair to those who send a list when they wait for people who don't understand this.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

especially when so few have sent lists!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I know the fuking feeling of waiting


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

i think calling a spli/dec should be worth more


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

The rules say you can call your fights for more points but you guys stopped that just a few months in. So is it part of the scoring or not?

[edit]Never mind I see the question was answered in another thread.[/edit]


----------

